# Wenn sie schwört auf gute Butter?



## marcoszorrilla

Glaubst Du Deiner Mutter*,Wenn sie schwört auf gute Butter?

Quisiera saber si se trata de una expresión corriente y que traducción le correspondería.


*


----------



## kt_81

No es de ninguna manera una expresión corriente, es simplemente una frase de una canción. No la oí 'en vivo' nunca y estoy seguro que muchos alemanes tendrían cierta dificultad para comrenderla completamente.

Bien, ¿qué significa? ...
Para mí significa que siempre es mejor (y a veces es la sola posibilidad) que uno mismo sea capaz de formarse una idea de algo. La opinión de los otros (miembros de familia, amigos, etc.) puede ser importante y "la madre podría tener una idea de la mantequilla", pero siempre hay casos cuando uno mismo tiene que tomar sus propias decisiones.


----------



## heidita

Kt, eres muy joven. 

La expresión solo se entiende en el contexto alemán antiguo. Entre la gente mayor "comer margarina" era y es signo de pobreza y de decadencia. Entonces "jurar sobre mantequilla", no es que sea corriente, pero sí lo entiendo. Es jurar sobre algo importante, algo que es digno y tiene valor. 

Por el otro lado también puede ser que en este caso se refiera a 

schwören auf = jurar que es lo mejor. 

Gute Butter siempre lo dice mi madre aún. No es que haya "schlechte Butter", ya que para un alemán mayor la mantequilla siempre es buena. 

Claro, en el contexto de una canción no se sabe. ¿Tienes la letra?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> Ganz und gar
> Glaubst du deine Mutter
> Wenn sie schwort auf gute Butter
> Und glaubst du deinen Vater,


El resto aquí: Link.


----------



## heidita

> Glaubst du deiner Mutter
> Wenn sie schwört auf gute Butter
> Und glaubst du deinem Vater,
> Der sein Leben nur gespart hat


 
Me parece que era lo que yo decía. Que la madre insiste que lo único bueno es Butter, nada de margarina, y el padre un rata, que no quiere comprarla porque hay que ahorrar. jejeje


----------



## kt_81

heidita said:


> Kt, eres muy joven.


 
 



> Entre la gente mayor "comer margarina" era y es signo de pobreza y de decadencia.


 
Bien, en el fondo, esto ya he sabido. Pero no me daba cuenta que lo podría estar relacionado con "schwören auf gute Butter". 

Pero en total, a juzgar por la letra, mi interpretación en parte parece correcta en este caso, no? Aunque los padres siempre tienen sus propios opiniones, los niños mismos deberían dirigir sus propias vidas o, como mínimo, pensar en hacerlo.


----------



## heidita

kt_81 said:


> Bien, en el fondo, esto ya lo sabía.  Pero no me daba cuenta que lo podría estar relacionado con "schwören auf gute Butter".
> 
> Pero, en total, a juzgar por la letra, mi interpretación en parte parece correcta en este caso, no? Aunque los padres siempre tienen sus propias opiniones, los hijos mismos deberían dirigir sus propias vidas o, como mínimo, pensar en hacerlo.


 
Lo último no lo he entendido Kt. Permíteme alguna corrección. 

Ya sé que en alemán siempre decimos Kind. De hecho mi madre aún dice, Kind, wo ist....


----------

